# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  فارق الإعداد

## عثمان الحاج

*فارق الإعداد أطاح بالصقور من نهائيات الأمم الأفريقية..

  بعين ملؤها الرضا تابع الشعب السوداني بل والعالم قاطبة الأداء المميز لصقور الجديان في نهائيات الأمم الأفريقة المقامة بغينيا الإستوائية والجابون,ورغم الخسارة الأخيرة أمام المنتخب الزامبي والتي أوقفت ترتيب الصقور في نقطة ثمانية أفريقيا الكبار إلا أن هذه التصنيف يكفي ليكون بدء نقطة الإنطلاق في المواعيد المقبلة.
  هذا الزهد في المضي قدما في البطولة لنصبح ضمن قائمة دور الأربعة منتخبات أو اللعب علي كأسها ليست تواضعا ولا افساحا للمجال لمن هو أجدر منَا بذلك,وإنما إيمانا منَا بأن الطريق إلي القمة تسنده المعطيات,والترقي إلي الأدوار العليا تفرضه الخطي التي نسير عليها الأن بتروِ وعقلانية.
   وعطفا علي ما ظلَ يقدمه السودان في السنوات الأخيرة من مستويات علي صعيد الأندية والمنتخب القومي تبقي محصلة ما تم إنجازة خلال البطولة الحالية مرضية ومقنعة بكل المقاييس مما يستدعي تضافر الجهود لمساندة الأبطال الذي وضعوا إسم السودان علي كل لسان وفتحوا الباب علي مصراعيه لتسليط الضوء علي هذه البلاد التي توحد وجدانها كما لم يتوحد من قبل عشية ترقي المنتخب للدور الثاني من بطولة الأمم الأفريقية,وهذا بالقطع ما يمكن إستثماره علي كافة المستويات لدعم الرياضة السودانية ,وهذا ما يمكن من خلاله الوقوف علي مسببات الخروج والعمل علي تلافيها بعد وضع الحلول لها بعيدا عن سياسة المشاركة من أجل المشاركة التي ظللنا ننتهجها في معظم الأحايين التي تمثل فيها فرقنا في المحافل الخارجية.
  الرياضة السودانية تملك ما تقدمه للعالم بدليل أن الأنظار إتجهت إلي المنتخب بعد تخطيه للدور الأول وتم ترشيحه  لتخطي منتخب زامبيا القوي,إلا أن فارق الإعداد أطاح بالصقور خارج البطولة, وهذا ما اتضح جليا في فارق المستوي الذي قدمه منتخبنا الوطني في مباراته الأخيرة,وما قدمه من خلال مباريات الدور الأول من نتائج جيدة كان هو المخزون المتوفر من الإعداد,وبنفاده نفد عطاء المنتخب حتي بدأ لنا في مباراة زامبيا الأخيرة نسخة مطابقة للفريق الذي لعب الأمم الأفريقية 2008 والتي تكبدنا من خلالها الخسارة في مبارياتنا الثلاث,إذ أن مخزون طاقة اللاعب السوداني كان يكفي للتعبير عنه ويسخر من الذين يتحدثون عن بنيته ,حينما قدموا من خلال مبارياتهم الأولي بتماسك وجماعية وخطط تكتيكية عاليه,إلا أنهم سرعان ما أبانوا عن قصر فترة إعدادهم في لقاء زامبيا والمنتخب يفقد أهمَ عناصره بسبب تدني المستوي البدني والذهني وتلك كانت بيت القصيد.  
  إذن نحن نذهب في البطولة بمقدار ما أعددنا لها,ولولا المعسكر الناجح الذي أقيم بدولة قطر والذي من خلاله توفرت لنا معينات هذا الترقي لكابدنا مشقة الوصول لما وصلنا إليه,ولعلنا في المواعيد القادمة بحاجة لأكثر من الإعداد عبر المعسكرات,فالأهداف تلج مرمانا بصورة كربونية ,وهذا ما لن تستطيع تغييره الأجهزة الفنية بين عشية وضحاها,بل بالتغيير في ثقافة اللاعب السوداني واكسابه الثقة منذ وقت مبكر حتي لا يتهَيب المواقف كما حدث أمام ساحل العاج حين تلقينا منها الخسارة بهدف في الوقت الذي كنا نلعب أفضل منها وكنَا نستحق أن ننتصر عليها أو أن نقاسمها النتيجة علي أقل تقدير.
  المحصلة الختامية لصقور الجديان جيدة وبلوغ دور الثمانية إنجاز يحسب لإدارة الكرة واللاعبين وللجهازين الفني والإداري,علينا أن نولي الإعداد أهمية أكبر عبر الإهتمام بالمراحل السنية والناشئين والاستعداد منذ وقت كافِ للمشاركات,عندها قد نبلغ الأدوار النهائية وبعدها قد نحقق الكأس الغائبة منذ أمد بعيد.
                        	*

----------

